# Fish for 100 litre



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have set a new 100 litre fish only tank.The tank is fully cycled.What fish will be best to add??The tank is lightly stocked with coral skeletons.I dont want to keep damsels,clowns,puffers,gobies or blennies.
Thanks for replying......


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A Banggai cardinal?:mrgreen:


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

...something unusual like a pair of Pine cone fish or a pair of the Japanese inflator fish

...sorry can't seem to up-load the pic tonight, will try latter


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies...

The fish you have told is not available in India.

Any other fish???


----------

